# Firmware: Canon RF 35mm f/1.8 IS STM Macro v2.0.0



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 19, 2019)

> Canon has released new firmware for the RF 35mm f/1.8 IS STM Macro.
> Firmware Version 2.0.0 incorporates the following enhancement:
> 
> Support for the “panning” scene mode with the EOS RP has been added. The “panning” scene mode reduces subject blurring and blurs the background when the lens is mounted to the EOS RP.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## davidcl0nel (Mar 19, 2019)

RF in headline.... not EF


----------



## Viggo (Mar 19, 2019)

Can I ask a stupid question, how do you update a lens? 

I remember the superteles had to be shipped to Canon, but understand that that isn’t the case anymore. Do one use the normal firmware update menu, or how is it done?


----------



## brad-man (Mar 20, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Can I ask a stupid question, how do you update a lens?
> 
> I remember the superteles had to be shipped to Canon, but understand that that isn’t the case anymore. Do one use the normal firmware update menu, or how is it done?



Firmware is updated through the camera. Here are the instructions for the shorty forty:
https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...rfAqWuvtVsf0F2L5OFpPZDqhQT4_PS3EXfIbLP0MlQ!!/


----------



## Viggo (Mar 20, 2019)

Thanks, but that link only brought me to the homepage, I’ll try finding it on the European site


----------



## Ale_F (Mar 20, 2019)

For EF lens (e.g. 40mm 2.8):

Cameras that can be used for the firmware update:
Canon EOS-1D X (_1), Canon EOS 5D Mark III (_1,*2), or Canon EOS REBEL T4i 

Customers who do not own any of the cameras listed above, but wish to have the firmware of their lenses updated, are asked to contact our service centers.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 20, 2019)

Ale_F said:


> For EF lens (e.g. 40mm 2.8):
> 
> Cameras that can be used for the firmware update:
> Canon EOS-1D X (_1), Canon EOS 5D Mark III (_1,*2), or Canon EOS REBEL T4i
> ...


That would make it kind of hard to update the RF 35 then


----------



## Larsskv (Mar 23, 2019)

Viggo said:


> That would make it kind of hard to update the RF 35 then


I updated the RF 24-105 a couple of days ago. I downloaded from Canon, and the download consisted of pdf-installation guides in different languages, and the actual firmware file. I dropped the firmware file onto the SD card (which first was formatted in the camera). When you go to the “firmware section” in the camera menu, you can view the firmware version for both the camera and the lens that is attached. The camera will notice it if you have the update-file on the SD card, and it will ask if you want to update the firmware of the lens. Make sure you have enough power on the battery, and then go. I estimate it took 2-3 minutes to complete the firmware update. 

The camera warns you to not touch any buttons or turn off the power during the installation, so one should be careful.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 23, 2019)

Larsskv said:


> I updated the RF 24-105 a couple of days ago. I downloaded from Canon, and the download consisted of pdf-installation guides in different languages, and the actual firmware file. I dropped the firmware file onto the SD card (which first was formatted in the camera). When you go to the “firmware section” in the camera menu, you can view the firmware version for both the camera and the lens that is attached. The camera will notice it if you have the update-file on the SD card, and it will ask if you want to update the firmware of the lens. Make sure you have enough power on the battery, and then go. I estimate it took 2-3 minutes to complete the firmware update.
> 
> The camera warns you to not touch any buttons or turn off the power during the installation, so one should be careful.


Thanks, excellent that means the R can be used for lens firmware and the rest is exactly the same as camera firmware. Typical seamless Canon


----------

